# Females: If you married santa clause...



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

How would you feel about him neglecting you for his work?


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Who says Santa has to be male why can't "he" be female....eh? :crazy:


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

"I would cheat on him to teach him a lesson."
LMAO

he only out one day out of the year. i'll just work him overtime the night afterward. wink wink nudge nudge. the guy's like a thousand years old but it's not like there's anyone better around where we live.



FiNe SiTe said:


> Who says Santa has to be male why can't "he" be female....eh? :crazy:


who says there's jurisdiction opposed to gay marriage up there? oh wait.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Andrea said:


> who says there's jurisdiction opposed to gay marriage up there? oh wait.


Huh?


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Santa's work schedule. Doesn't he just work one night of the year to dish out the presents? Or does he also spend the rest of the year managing the elves that make the presents?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Andrea said:


> who says there's jurisdiction opposed to gay marriage up there? oh wait.


I think the hypothesis of the question assumes that he does exist. He could be gay, although again I think the question is assuming he is straight or bisexual.


----------



## Rationality (Jul 8, 2010)

Santa can work as much as he wants as long as I get _all_ the presents on my list every year. :laughing:


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 27, 2010)

He makes alll the chilren happy, which means he should be able to make me happy...i could forgive him


----------



## rebornintheglory (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd tell him to lose some weight if he didn't like sleeping on the couch.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

Geno said:


> How would you feel about him neglecting you for his work?


 id want him to take him with me,, i wana ride in the sleigh and have a look in peoples houses. :mellow:


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

rebornintheglory said:


> I'd tell him to lose some weight if he didn't like sleeping on the couch.


santa is supposed to be fat.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I think the hypothesis of the question assumes that he does exist. He could be gay, although again I think the question is assuming he is straight or bisexual.



but there is always a mrs claus remember,, :tongue:


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

So many grammar mistakes in this poll! It hurts my eyes!!!!!

</ grammar nazi>


I chose "It his job...Theirs nothing I can do...Because I love him.	" I mean, he probably will have a lot of spare time once Christmas is over. We can spend some time together then!


Funny thing is my name is like Claus with a different spelling. Coincidence? I don't think so. LOL


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

oleas i like your avatar!!


----------



## rebornintheglory (Mar 22, 2010)

conformità said:


> santa is supposed to be fat.


Not if he is married to me.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

but all he eats are mince pies


----------

